# Nice Battery Organizer-Cheap!



## angelofwar (Nov 18, 2008)

Found this today at Walgreens for $1.99...Nice cheap way to keep yer spares in your vehicle/tornado shelter, away from yer main "operating stock". As you can see, I've already stocked mine. Looks like I'll ahve to grab another tomorrow!


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I'm off to Wagreens in a little while, I'll have to check. This isn't the right place to post this though, so the mods may move it.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats cool, I'd buy one


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 18, 2008)

At that price I'll have to buy and stock several!


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 19, 2008)

SON OF A....! I forgot to look when I was there.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like I'll be visiting the 24-hour Walgreens in the crappy part of town.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw it today... I have a $3 box from BigLots that I use for all but C and D cells that holds a lot more batteries by a factor of 5 to 10 times as much.


----------



## bunbut (Nov 19, 2008)

OP: what section does Walgreen keep them in?

Thanks


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 19, 2008)

That is really nice.

LOL at all the ROV cells in an Energizer battery organizer


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> LOL at all the ROV cells in an Energizer battery organizer


 
Best bargain out there for decent alkies.

I can get a 48-pack of Rayovac AA cells from Home Depot for just under $17. That's what H.D. usually sells them for.


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Best bargain out there for decent alkies.


Yes they are.

Other than the brick of Kirkland AAs I got from Costco, ROV alkies (AA, D, & 9V) are all I buy. Never leak or let me down.


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 19, 2008)

bunbut said:


> OP: what section does Walgreen keep them in?
> 
> Thanks


 
They had them on the bottom shelf under all the batteries (where the 6V's are)


----------



## Paladin (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw something similar at the Coast Guard exchange in Charleston, SC last August. Filled with non-alkaline batteries it was around $20. I later regretted not picking one up, at least for my dad who is a typical _"kitchen draw full of outdated, bargain batteries"_ person. If my local Walgeens stocks them I'll fill it with good batteries and send him one.

Paladin


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paladin said:


> II later regretted not picking one up, at least for my dad who is a typical _"kitchen draw full of outdated, bargain batteries"_ person.
> 
> Paladin


lmao!! that really tickled me, all the men in my dad's side of the family are the same way


----------



## JWP_EE (Nov 20, 2008)

I got one today. I just wish I could take the label off the top.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 20, 2008)

JWP_EE said:


> I got one today. I just wish I could take the label off the top.


Soak it in water for awhile and rub it off with a towel, cloth is preferred, paper towels may fall apart. or you can peel as much off as you can and then "clean" whats left with a soaked sponge and then rub the rest off.


----------



## JWP_EE (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine looks like the label is covered with plastic so I don't think that will work. It almost looks like the label is melted into the plastic.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 20, 2008)

JWP_EE said:


> Mine looks like the label is covered with plastic so I don't think that will work. It almost looks like the label is melted into the plastic.


oh, sometimes they put a plastic layer over the label so it lasts longer, see if you can peel the plastic off


----------



## JWP_EE (Nov 20, 2008)

There is no edge. The label is below the surface.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh, its not inside is it? if not then i guess your stuck, cover it up or something, maybe paint the case


----------



## dexter49 (Nov 21, 2008)

In my area (Western NY), one store had none, one looked at the picture and said they had them somewhere, but had to hunt for them (had 3), and another had about 15 of them. In both stores that had them, they were NOT out on display, they were under the counter at the register. The checkout clerk in one store wanted to know who told me they were there. Strange.

So, if you really want one, print the picture from this forum and ask for it.

Also, the label is painted on the box. It is not adhesive paper. It can be removed with something that softens paint but doesn't attack the box material. I used Brakleen (spray can of brake drum cleaner), paper towels, and a little patience. It worked well.


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad a few of you fellow CPF'ers were able to find this "forum" somewhat useful...I wasn't quite sure where to post, but had I not posted it in the GFD forum, I'm sure you guys would have been un-organized for awhile! Glad some of ya found it useful!


----------



## tslrc (Nov 22, 2008)

I give up..... I tried a third Walgreens today, and couldn't find them. I happened to notice a sign, buy 2 packs Energizers(large pack), get battery organizer free ($1.99 value). I asked the clerk if I could just buy the organizer, and like with the other stores, they all started looking at the chargers thinking they were the organizer. :thinking:  The clerk ended up calling 3 other stores, since their system was down and she couldn't check inventory. System came up and she found 11 at one store, and called them. I could tell they were lost as well, and couldn't find them. I was tired of waiting over 15 minutes, so i gave her my name and she said if they found one they'd reserve it. :mecry:

I walked out deciding i would build one and stop spending so much time looking for this.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone have a sku#?


----------



## flashfan (Nov 22, 2008)

I have several older-model Energizer battery organizers. IIRC, I got them about five years or so ago, and at that time, they were free with the purchase of Energizer batteries.

These new ones look a lot nicer, and seem to hold more batteries. The old ones had an insert that held so _few_ batteries that I took out the inserts to make a really great battery case. Still in use to this day.


----------



## dexter49 (Nov 22, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Anyone have a sku#?




UPC barcode: 0 39800 06307 6


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a sweet deal. I have my batteries in an old icecream box now. Might have to upgrade.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Nice Battery Organizer-Cheap! - Removal of the label*

FYI,

The label is a "printed" label. It is a "direct printing" process that is starting to get popular in any industry that uses plastic containers. The process is similar to inkjet printing but with some very special (proprietary) inks.

To remove:

Make sure you are in a well ventilated area - outside, garage with open door, etc..

Use Acetone (home depot/hardware store), paper towels and some "elbow" grease. Apply the acetone to the paper towel and start rubbing back and forth. You will 1st see the clear coat come off, followed by the black ink layer, followed by the red ink layer and lastly the white ink layer. The acetone will not harm the plastic (nor will it cloud it) in any way. I took me about 5 minutes of strenuous rubbing for each box. Be sure to use a new paper towel when it becomes saturated with the dissolved ink. Cleaning gloves are recommended, but I didn't use them and had no problems.

I did 5 of them and they all turned out perfect.

$1.99 each what a freakin' bargain!. I had to ask an employee - they were buried at the back of a separate promotional display. - Buy a 20 pack of AA energizers and the organizer is free. It's a good thing they were selling them separately..

PS, rubbing alcohol or other such will not dissolve the ink. I suspect anything with an "ene" might work. Xylene, Toulene, etc. But I can not confirm. I can only confirm that acetone works well.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 22, 2008)

dexter49 said:


> UPC barcode: 0 39800 06307 6


 Thanks, I found some behind the camera counter, they were not real willing to sell them even though they were not aware of any buy x amount of batteries get it free.


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 24, 2008)

you should put this in good deals in cpfmp


----------



## JWP_EE (Nov 24, 2008)

Closet_Flashaholic

Thanks for the tip on removing the label. My wife has nail polish remover with acetone. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Jan 9, 2009)

I just found the last one of these in my area. I gave one to a friend because he liked it. In talking with the store clerk, it turns out that these are not normally stocked items, they were just supplied as part of a promotion back in December. So when they're gone, they're gone... I had to ask and they had one left underneath the counter, phew... just wanted to replace the one I gave away.. 

Hopefully some other manufacturer will offer one. I wish the internal plastic tray was a little more robust (solid).


----------



## Sigman (Jan 10, 2009)

They were on sale "pre-stocked" with cells at Sam's Club sometime back, but I've not seen them in quite awhile.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 11, 2009)

Just noticed this thread and the comment about the ROV's from home depot. I've had batteries leak from two of those big packs and more than one battery from each. Be careful of them.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that is nice but theres a limit on the batts that you can put in there.....and for me i would have to buy a lot of the cases to store my batts. And this is just one case, so for me it would not be worth it.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Now that is nice but theres a limit on the batts that you can put in there.....and for me i would have to buy a lot of the cases to store my batts. And this is just one case, so for me it would not be worth it....


 
Obvious question.... What case is that, and where did you buy it?


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 11, 2009)

I seem to recall that it is a Plano brand.

He mentioned it in another battery organizer thread a while back.

This one is a 23 compartment Stanley model 14014 from Home Depot.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> .... This one is a 23 compartment Stanley model 14014 from Home Depot.


 
Me likey! :huh:


----------



## Bobo The Bear (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.awesometools.com/storage-boxes-plastic-tuff-tainer.asp

A lot of nice options to choose from if you can't get these locally.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 12, 2009)

Dont get me wrong the case is nice....just wish they came out with a case for one battery type.....Yes BlackRose is right, you can usually find these cases at or around the fishing and tackle shops or at your local kmart, wallyworld, etc. There cheap as well costing me under 4bones per case at walmart.


----------

